# R35 GTR Coated - What do I need?



## Markys (Jan 4, 2020)

I have a new to me GT-R which I believe has been coated, the paint work is A1 and the car was part of a collection and well looked after. I have a karcher and want to have an easy and regular 'ish washing routine, I am a traditional one bucket and sponge kind of person but I know this is not a fitting for such a car and to keep it in the condition its presently in, what products do I need to be looking at from wash mitts to wheel brushes to snow foams ect?


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I use Zymol products, Autobathe for the wash , cleaner and wax for the wheels, and HD Cleanse the car every 6 months (this is a liquid clay). Then use a very high quality wax/glaze like Concours and you are done. The finish and durability is exceptional with just 2 or 3 washes needed a month. 2 buckets with grit guards is useful to keep grit off sponge or wash mitt. I use washmitt and horse hair brush for the wheels (any decent brand will do really) and either washmitt or Zymol sponge for car. With Autobathe after you have waxed the car well you won't really need snow foam for the body, but might for wheels, wheelarches etc, or if really bad and need to get deep grime off perhaps a traffic film remover. Best advice is to use quality products and learn best way to use them via YouTube etc vids.


----------



## gtrintoon (Nov 16, 2014)

I have always found Meguiars products very good, they range from car shampoo right through to all your polishes and waxes. They also have a video channel on YouTube which they take you through each step of the car detailing process starting from basic washing through to full detail so you can watch what you need depending on how detailed you want to go. Well worth a watch IMO.


----------

